# Divided tank with boy & Girl betta



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I just divided my 10g and but my male and female in it. The divider is kind of see-through but not completely. They can see each other enough to start flaring. I didnt know the divider was as clear as it is. It was expensive and now I cant return it....I thought they would stop flaring after a day or so and just lose intrest in each other but it doesnt seem like they are. Is there any possible way that they will calm down after a while(or is that just a stupid question? lol)? And if they won't what can I do to make the divider so they can't see each other. Thanks.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Being able to see eachother might not be the greatest idea, since its very stressful to have him want to show off all the time. She may also keep carrying eggs..

I suggest going to the store and getting plastic mesh, if its one of those you put in with removable spines on the sides. It might work a little better.

If not, put lots of plants against it to make it harder to see.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok but I don't know when I will be able to go to the store! Ugh! Will they be okay for a few days? Or is there some household items that I could use?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I would just keep the tank dark until you can. Even if that means covering it.

I cant think of anything :C


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

put ALOT of plants on both sides of the divider. o3o


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just for a few days is fine, but like PewPewPew said keep it dark.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok, if I put lots of tall plants on each side to cover it, do you think it would be okay to leave it permanently?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I would say no. There will be a way they can see each other, and the constant hormones from the opposite sex with drive them crazy. They should really only be together if you are breeding them.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

But I started a whole thread about keeping boys and girls together and everybody said it was fine! I just spent all my money on a divider and there is nothing else I can do!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

What thread? I can't find it.


I personally would not keep males and females next to each other, that is my opinion. Others might but that is not a risk I am willing to take. It could make them go crazy trying to get at each other.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Okay fine. But I have no where else to put them I am certainly NOT getting more fish tanks. I already have 3 and they are stressful enough.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Turtle10, I have a divided tank with a female and 2 males, and they are FINE. As long as they can't see each other, it will be fine. The "hormones" thing is not true. I've had this setup for months, and there have been no problems. They don't even know that there's another fish on the other side.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Exactly! hormones? Really? It seems like people look at them under a microscope and make a concern about every little thing. Thanks Sweeda!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm going to agree with Turtle10 on this whole thing. When I researched bettas before getting my own, I read about the hormone thing. It's logical. I think people are denying it because they already have a male and female in the same tank and dont want to or have money to change it. But thats just my opinion ;D


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ya, and you say the money thing like it's nothing. Its the biggest part. I have no more money and no more space for bettas!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm not saying it because I have no money for other tanks. I've honestly never had a problem. If I had to, I have an extra tank I could put the female in. She doesn't seem stressed, has NO breeding bars, is not eggy, and seems happy with life. It's not necessarily true just because it sounds logical.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, you are saying exactly what I am trying to say. Do you guys really beleive every little thing that people say? I mean it actually sounds a bit ridiculous. It doesnt matter anymore, there is nothing I can do to separate them and I'm not getting more fish tanks. They are fine together and until something happens that conerns me about them, I will leave them. I'm just going to get lots of plants, end of story.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> I'm not saying it because I have no money for other tanks. I've honestly never had a problem. If I had to, I have an extra tank I could put the female in. She doesn't seem stressed, has NO breeding bars, is not eggy, and seems happy with life. It's not necessarily true just because it sounds logical.


Ah, I wasnt saying it was true JUST because it was logical, I was saying that it's true because many sites said so. And it _is_ logical anyway because it's like a male dog smelling a female dog on the other side of a fence. He'll always try to get over to her, then POOF one day she's got puppies. There have been many stories of accidental spawns, and I dont want that to happen to a new hobbyist. Or for the female or get stressed. I know that you're not a new hobbyist  Also, you may have a different divider than she does, and perhaps that contributes something.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wait, I'm not saying you shouldn't get a more opaque divider. That's important. They WILL get stressed if they can see each other. I'm just saying that as long as they CAN'T see each other, they will be fine.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I know, bettafish15. I'm trying to get the point across that an opaque divider is needed. That's what I have, and that's why they're okay since they can't see each other.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I know that! It is opaque but not enough. You guys don't understand that I absolutely can not get a different divider right now. I told you that I am getting plants until I can afford another divider which will be a long time away.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

BlackberryBetta said:


> I know that! It is opaque but not enough. You guys don't understand that I absolutely can not get a different divider right now. I told you that I am getting plants until I can afford another divider which will be a long time away.


No one is asking you to get a new divider  Just get the plants or separate them. Obviously, you cant separate them so just get the plants.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

That is what I am doing. Sorry for freaking out but I am getting really frusterated with this forum....(not you guys)


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

BlackberryBetta said:


> That is what I am doing. Sorry for freaking out but I am getting really frusterated with this forum....(not you guys)


The forum IS us... everyone that has replied are regular posters in the forums


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

OK well, sorry but it isn't directly aimed at you guys is what I meant.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I understand. Like PewPewPew said earlier, try to keep the tank dark so they can't see each other.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

why not make your own? the plastic mesh doesn't cost that much, and the portfolio folders are like... less than a dollar, unless you already have divider holder-things. when i divide my tanks up, i plan on using black or dark brown/green/blue mesh to keep Cup from being able to see his neighbor, and double-layering it, so i KNOW he can't see anyone else.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ya I already have the side peices and hooks. But where do you buy the mesh?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

You can get the mesh at walmart or a craft store. I have mine in black. It makes for a more opaque look. I sewed two pieces together and slipped half of a plastic folder between them. That's how you get an opaque divider!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't really understand the part about the plastic folder. Would I need one since I have all the parts? Again, I am really sorry for freaking out earlier....


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my local walmart stopped selling the mesh. >.>; so, it may be hard to find there. any crafting store will have it, though, and in different colors. i planned on doing it like...
|space|
that^ with an inch or so between the mesh, so it's harder to see.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Great I will try it! Thanks again!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

The plastic folder is to cover up the holes in the mesh. Otherwise they will still be able to see each other a bit.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Whoah, I am confused now. How does that even work? How does the water get through?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I leave a little space without the plastic folder on one side, and then cover that area with plants. That way the water can flow through, and they still can't see each other.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I was just stating my opinion on it. If they get along, then there is no reason to change it. I was just stating some concerns.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I have housed fish in that situation and have had absolutely no issues with it. Fish always were happy, healthy, and not stressed in the least. 

Different things work for different people, but that is just my experience.  

Good luck and as long as the view is blocked there is not issue with it IMO.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

One day I shall make a divider made out of a moss wall. Two plastic meshes zipped tied together sadwitching moss... Yes... Maybe in the near future


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

JackisLost said:


> One day I shall make a divider made out of a moss wall. Two plastic meshes zipped tied together sadwitching moss... Yes... Maybe in the near future


That would be AMAZING! I seriously think this is an awesome idea. The mess would make the moss grow all around it and through it, like those moss carpet things. I think a betta would love something like that.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok this is a really stupid question....but I know what a plastic folder is, but like what kind? Like what does it look like. Sorry I am being a pest....but does anybody have like full out instructions on making them when you already have the side peices and hooks? Sorru guys, Im a prefectionist and I hate making things wrong if you know what I mean....


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I just cut a Five Star brand folder in half and slipped one side between the two pieces of craft mesh. Sorry, I didn't use hooks and side pieces, so I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok I could figure it out easily with the hooks by myself. What is the point of the folder if you have the double layer of mesh already? Sorry I am being annoying.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

The folder is because even with the double layer of mesh, they can still see each other. The POINT of the double layer of mesh is so you HAVE a place to slip the folder in.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

But usually isnt the folder clear?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

No, I bought a black one. It's a folder that you'd use for school, and they come in many colors.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok okay! Thanks for all the help! I think I'm gonna make one this weekend! I just got home from the dollar store! Ugh! I should have bought them there! Anyways I will go this weekend to Michaels and get some mesh!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

You're welcome! =)


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

Blackberry - I just set up a divided 10 gallon tank for 2 male bettas over the weekend. They were both flaring through the commercial divider so I went to Jo Anne's and and bought green plastic carding fabric for doing counted cross stitch and propped it up on the carding side with suction cups. The carding fabric cost 95 cents. Then they could only see each other if they pressed their little noses to the divider, which they did but less often. I was worried about the double tail half moon stessing out his fins, so I bought filter floss and stuffed it between the two layers. Now they really cannot see each other, and I put a little box filter on each side for circulation.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks, but I was wondering, I have some old screen from when we redid our screen door. It has been sitting in our basement for a long time. Do you think I could use that instead of the mesh if I cleaned it in bleach and made sure no sharp parts are near the fish?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

BlackberryBetta said:


> Thanks, but I was wondering, I have some old screen from when we redid our screen door. It has been sitting in our basement for a long time. Do you think I could use that instead of the mesh if I cleaned it in bleach and made sure no sharp parts are near the fish?


What is it made of?


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Im not sure. Just your typical screen door material.....


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

BlackberryBetta said:


> Im not sure. Just your typical screen door material.....


Well some screen doors are made of fine metal. I would say don't use it, especially since you don't even know what it is made out of.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ya I'm not gonna use it. It might rust and then what am I gonna do? lol. I am just gonna be safe and go out and buy some mesh and plastic folders.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah it would kill them.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Okayy, thanks for reminding me.......


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

No need for angry face. I don't understand what I said to make you angry….


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I was just very frusterated with a lot of things yesterday and was letting out my anger on you guys. Sorry about that. Thanks for all the help, by the way. I am going out to get some divider supplies today! I will post some pics when the divider if finished. I was even thinking of making a step by step tutorial on DIY dividers with pics. Do you guys think I should?


----------

